# Sister Katingo (AKA Cornucopia) & Northwest Marine Iron Works - 1970s



## StevenMRHFM (9 mo ago)

Hello all!

I'm interested in speaking with anyone who was a prior crew member of the Sister Katingo, especially if they have any knowledge of the ship's transformation into the Cornucopia at Northwest Marine Iron Works in Portland, OR in the 1970s. Feel free to respond to this post or send me a message directly.


Thank you!


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

I piloted her on a number of occasions to both the Port of Sacramento and the Port of Stockton. A nice ship! I remember Captain Roberts whom I believe was the regular master on board. Captain George Jahn was her regular pilot and later Captain Bob Atthowe.


----------



## StevenMRHFM (9 mo ago)

Wallace Slough said:


> I piloted her on a number of occasions to both the Port of Sacramento and the Port of Stockton. A nice ship! I remember Captain Roberts whom I believe was the regular master on board. Captain George Jahn was her regular pilot and later Captain Bob Atthowe.


Thanks for the response! What years were you on board?


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

I really don't remember and don't have my ledgers here. I would think it would have been around 1987 or thereabouts. 
I recall on one transit to Stockton that her normal bells were 20, 40, 60, 80 RPM for Dead Slow, Slow, Half, and Full ahead. We'd reduced the full bell to 70 RPM for transiting the river on this trip and we'd just passed through the Antioch Bridge upbound on a Half bell (60 RPM). When we cleared the bridge, I ordered Full Ahead and you could literally see the bow drop with the application of power and the ship immediately became squirelly as she reacted to the shoal water. I dropped her back to Half Ahead and the bow could be seen to come up and we continued our transit without incident. I'd never seen such a small application of power (10 RPM's) affect squat and was very surprised. Another lesson learned.


----------

